# Sx/So,So/Sx and Charisma



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello All,I have wondered of The Variants in relation to charismatic influence in the social spectrum..And as i have little knowledge pertaining to the Sx/Sp, Sp/Sx,So/Sp,Sp/So variants my attention is focused on the Sx/So's and So/Sx's who _seem_ of greater ability in influential sway with others..any opinions or thoughts?


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Hello All,I have wondered of The Variants in relation to charismatic influence in the social spectrum..And as i have little knowledge pertaining to the Sx/Sp, Sp/Sx,So/Sp,Sp/So variants my attention is focused on the Sx/So's and So/Sx's who _seem_ of greater ability in influential sway with others..any opinions or thoughts?


Sure. This is my tuppence worth.
It depends on what you mean by "charismatic" and what you mean by the social spectrum. A lot of politicians are So/sp, but politicians tend to be boring. Also that's much bigger than friends and family. 

Sx/so is the most charismatic, they want to reach out to people and influence them. 

So/sx is not influential that way imo. They use their sx second to form friendships not to sway others. 

So/sp calls the shots, they are the center of the social web - influential but not necessarily "charismatic". 

Sx/sp and Sp/sx are dark horses with charismatic spikes, else it's below the surface waiting to reach out. 

Sp/so - don't see much "charismatic influence" here but they often help stabilize society. Like.. good tax payers:tongue:.

Each instinct bring their own thing to the field. Sx is charismatic, So is a necessity to care about the social realm and Sp brings the goods.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting......I believe a very close friend of mine a Sp/So and he bears in is person a "magnetism" of sorts...certainly not of the "sexual" kind but a countenance that says "Here I am, I will lead you"...Also as an So/Sx,I have difficulty in merely fostering friendships...I express great passion and intensity when relating to the "many" of people..and can be quite
aggressive in my handling of others..otherwise i become bored Lol..


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Interesting......I believe a very close friend of mine a Sp/So and he bears in is person a "magnetism" of sorts...certainly not of the "sexual" kind but a countenance that says "Here I am, I will lead you"...Also as an So/Sx,I have difficulty in merely fostering friendships...I express great passion and intensity when relating to the "many" of people..and can be quite
> aggressive in my handling of others..otherwise i become bored Lol..


Everyone's fascinating, really .


----------

